# My 60cm (Path Runs Through)



## mattyc (17 Dec 2009)

my 60cm tank is looking a bit of a mess now and it is time to rescape it. i have been looking around for some inspiration and came across this.





i think i am going to do a bit of a vally thing with verry heavy planting either side. i want to use some ritch green and red plants. 
the spec of the tank will be
aqua one 60cm tank
arcadia 2x15w T8
pressurised co2
substraight, aqua soil or nature soil
fluval 205 filter but i may change it for a ex1200
i am going to use ada seiryu stone
plants i think i am going to use, Pogostemon Helferi, Cryptocoryne undulata and i might try Ludwigia glandulosa

What you think?


----------



## mattyc (23 Dec 2009)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

i have been thinking about the planting for this and have come up with this, i will be using some rocks that arnt shown in this they are better shown in a plan view. i will post it up when i have time.





using,
Alternanthera reineckii 
Ludwigia inclinata var.
Pogostemon Helferi 
Crypts and
Eleocharis parvula 

any comments are welcome


----------



## mattyc (27 Dec 2009)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

after a little trip to the green machine i have got all my bits for my scape, 

ADA nile sand
ADA power sand
ADA aqua soil
ADA step 1
ADA seiryu stone

and my plants
Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
Eleocharis parvula
Pogostemon Helferi

i will post my progress and pictures soon 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Garuf (27 Dec 2009)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

Nice haul. It should come up good, shame that power sand is an expensive folly .


----------



## Jase (27 Dec 2009)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

Great inspiration shot (took ten years to download though   )

Looking forward to seeing how you progress...GET IT PLANTED


----------



## John Starkey (28 Dec 2009)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

Hi Matty,any updates mate,
regards john.


----------



## mattyc (28 Dec 2009)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

i have managed to upload some images, 

Power sand in the tank





card added to devide the substraights




i will add more soon


----------



## mattyc (28 Dec 2009)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

AS and sand going in




all my bags


----------



## mattyc (28 Dec 2009)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

hardscape and grading done


----------



## peti44 (29 Dec 2009)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

Looks really good! I like this layout!


----------



## Jase (29 Dec 2009)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

You need to resize the pics, they are over 4000 pixels wide, they ought to be 800 or so


----------



## mattyc (29 Dec 2009)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

i havnt had time to look how to do it, i didnt have a problem until i got my new camara! 8)


----------



## mattyc (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

i have sorted out my images i think they should be a more sensible size, this is the tank with some plants in as i am filling it up.





and the tank with nothing covered and filled,


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

this will be a beauty for sure when mature, what fish are you going for?


----------



## mattyc (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

thanks, i have 4 harlequins and some pigmy corys, i also have some cherry shrimp and ottos for cleaning duties. the amonia level has dropped to 0 so i have put the livestock in. i will post up another image now the plants have recovered from the planting and have started to put there roots down


----------



## chilled84 (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

This is looking great! thouse crips are huge!


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jan 2010)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

one critique if i may?
The sand path is the same width & too straight, if you can, by adding substrate or covering with plants try and make it curve off to the right of the tank, or widen it a bit at the foreground to where the P.Helferi starts.
apart from that well done


----------



## Jase (14 Jan 2010)

*Re: My 60cm rescape*

Looks great Matt really like the hardscape, particularly the low stone middle-front with the path moving behind it. Any updates?


----------



## mattyc (23 Jan 2010)

i have had some problems with my stems at the back of the tank so i have added some other plants into the mix which should provide a good background contrast, they are Rotala wallichii and Rotala rotundifolia. 

My lilly pipes turned up the other day also so i have them on now, i just need an external heater now!!

It looked like this on monday,


----------



## mattyc (15 Apr 2010)

it has been a verry long time since i did an update on this tank so here is the latest pic taken this morning after its trim,


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Apr 2010)

Damn those crypts are nice!

A nice, refreshingly different type of scape. A shame the path is lost, but that can be put right I reckon.


----------



## mattyc (15 Apr 2010)

Thanks
The path gets like that quite quickly (the shrimp just love to move things around), i am going to sort it out at the next water change at the week end


----------



## Krishs Bettas (15 Apr 2010)

WOW those crypts have grown really well. The whole tank looks of crisp and clean looking/feeling to it.
I have been waiting for this one for a long time


----------



## TBRO (15 Apr 2010)

Brutal crypt growth! Cool to see a scape were crypts are dominating. T


----------



## mattyc (16 Apr 2010)

thanks, i wanted to try something a bit diffrent, that is why i have so many crypts in there


----------



## mattyc (19 Apr 2010)

the latest pic of my living room tank with a cleared and regraded path


----------



## FishBeast (20 Apr 2010)

very tide, I like it


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Jun 2010)

Wow thats nice


----------



## mlgt (29 Jun 2010)

Looks very nice and great growth


----------



## mattyc (29 Jun 2010)

Thanks for your comments they are much appriciated  , I used TGM graded gravels along the edge of the path (to try and stop the soil but it didnt work!)


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (5 Dec 2011)

I`ve seen this tank before??? Ebay.  I asked you about selling the the lilly pipes seperately. Did you get what you had anticipated for it?
I thought you could of been a UKAPs member when I saw the listing, and the pictures?  
Lovely scape by the way!


----------



## markj (7 Apr 2013)

very nice


----------

